# Unidentified Plant



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Hi All,

While out trout fishing this past weekend, I saw a gorgeous wild plant in the stream and took a swipe of it. Problem is, I have no clue what kind of plant it is!

I am wondering if anyone can help me identify it?

(Link removed.... let me know if anyone wants to see it and i'll re-post)

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

A few things come to mind. Hope these help. 

bacopa

green hygro

mexican oak leaf


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a bacopa species..............
Nor a hygrophilia species.

Looks like possibly Mexican oak leaf (Good call!)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm... doesn't look like the Mexican Oak Leaf in my tanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm guessing its growing semi-emmersed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll take 1 for 3. If this were baseball, I'd be doing pretty good. :lol: I should've put the whole "I don't know anything about plants" disclaimer.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Simpte said:


> I'm guessing its growing semi-emmersed.


Fully immersed. It's in a 3 ft. deep stream growing on the bottom in HUGE bunches.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your location?


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

I pulled it from a trout stream in Southern Missouri (went down there for the weekend on a camping trip).


----------

